# Forderung von Moneybookers/Advaro



## Sascha1989 (11 November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bin Neu hier und suche euren Rat.
Ich habe Heute einen Brief bekommen von Advaro Services und bin mir bei der Sache nicht ganz sicher. 
Hier mal der Brief.




> Sehr geehrter Herr -----------,
> 
> Sie haben vor einiger Zeit Ihr Konto bei dem Onlinezahlungsanbieter Moneybookers aufgeladen. Per Onlineüberweisung (OBT) hatten Sie das Geld angewiesen, und der entsprechende Betrag wurde ihrem Moneybookers Konto gutgeschrieben. Anschließend haben sie den Betrag an den Moneybookers-Kontoinhaber mit der E-Mail Adresse [email protected] weitergeleitet. Das ist Everest Poker
> Nun das unklare
> ...



Also habe mein Konto aufgeladen und dann doch nicht?!?!?!
Es folgen 4 Rechnungsnummer mit dem und immer der 24.08.2010
Betrag beläuft sich auf 48,69€.

Es folgt der Text mit den AGB's wegen nichtbezahlung etc. Dann folgen Rechtsanwalts Gebühren bzw werden aufgeführt in Höhe von 54€.

Komme also auf den Gesamtbetrag von 103€ + Zinsen


Weiter unten wrde ich dann aufgefordert das ganze bis zum 24.11 zu zahlen sonst folgt Mahnverfahren und Zwangsvollstreckung.

Also ich steige bei dem schreiben nicht ganz durch habe also bei Everest Poker geld einzahlen wollen via Moneybookers und bankeinzug. Also ging das ganze vom Konto auf moneybookers und von dort direkt an Everest Poker. Ansich muss doch alles stimmen oder nicht? Und nein ich habe das Geld nicht zurück geholt :smile:


kann mir jemand einen rat geben was ich machen kann oder machen muss?

Oder ob die firma überhaupt rechtens handelt. Ich mein die haben ja meine Daten irgendwie müssen die ja daran kommen.

Und dazu muss ich noch sagen. Moneybookers hat mich vorher NICHT 1 MAL Angehschrieben das dort etwas nicht stimmt. Kam halt nur sofort dieses schreiben von Advaro Services.

Danke schonmal an euch


Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Goblin (11 November 2010)

*AW: Forderung von Moneybookers/Advaro*



> sonst folgt Mahnverfahren und Zwangsvollstreckung


 
Warum müssen diese Inkassofritzen sofort rumdrohen. Wie im Wilden Westen. Schrecklich sowas

Am besten setzt Du Dich mit Moneybookers in Verbindung. Wird sich sicher aufklären


----------



## Hippo (11 November 2010)

*AW: Forderung von Moneybookers/Advaro*



Sascha1989 schrieb:


> Sie haben vor einiger Zeit Ihr Konto bei dem Onlinezahlungsanbieter Moneybookers aufgeladen. Per Onlineüberweisung (OBT) hatten Sie das Geld angewiesen, und der entsprechende Betrag wurde ihrem Moneybookers Konto gutgeschrieben....
> 
> .... Auf Ihrem Moneybookers-Konto konnte jedoch "kein" Eingang der von Ohnen veranlassten Auföade-Transaktion verbucht werden.



Und wie sieht es auf dem Konto aus von dem aus das Geld zu Moneybookers hätte gehen sollen? Ist da der Geldabfluß gebucht?


----------



## Sascha1989 (11 November 2010)

*AW: Forderung von Moneybookers/Advaro*



Hippo schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es auf dem Konto aus von dem aus das Geld zu Moneybookers hätte gehen sollen? Ist da der Geldabfluß gebucht?




ja dort ist es gebucht


----------



## Hippo (11 November 2010)

*AW: Forderung von Moneybookers/Advaro*

Zielkontonummer überprüft?
Die Banken müssen bei Onlineüberweisungen nicht mehr prüfen ob der Name zur Kontonummer paßt.
D.h. Name stimmt, Zielkontonummer mit ´nem Dreher >>> Arschkarte gezogen ...


----------



## Sascha1989 (11 November 2010)

*AW: Forderung von Moneybookers/Advaro*



Hippo schrieb:


> Zielkontonummer überprüft?
> Die Banken müssen bei Onlineüberweisungen nicht mehr prüfen ob der Name zur Kontonummer paßt.
> D.h. Name stimmt, Zielkontonummer mit ´nem Dreher >>> Arschkarte gezogen ...




ja da passt alles. Ich hatte zuvor ja schon einige mal dort eingezahlt bzw abgebucht bei Gewinnen


----------



## Hippo (11 November 2010)

*AW: Forderung von Moneybookers/Advaro*

Dann Kopie vom KtoAuszug an die schicken und erstmal eine angemessene Zeit abwarten.
(Rest am Kto-Auszug schwärzen ....)
Entweder es klärt sich und die stellen Dein Moneybooker-Konto richtig oder Du machst ihnen klar daß Du auf keinen Fall gewillt bist irgendwelche Mahngebühren zu zahlen, sogar im Gegenzug Deine Unkosten dafür zurückforderst ...


----------



## taxidriver (27 April 2011)

*AW: Forderung von Moneybookers/Advaro*

hey,

habe deinen thread über google gefunden.
wollte meinen MB acc auch mal wieder benutzen was ich seit 2 jahren nicht getan habe und er war geclosed. MB support hat mir dann gesagt das AVARDO eingeschaltete wäre etc pp aber nicht warum. Bin total perplex, weil der Acc seit 2 Jahren quasi tot ist und ich nie was bekommen habe und ka habe was die von mir wollen. bin mir 200% sicher das da alles ordnunggemäs abgeucht wurde etc pp

kannst du mir sagen was bei dir darauf geworden ist?


----------

